# In limbo...down regged recipient not ready



## ebjones (Nov 16, 2005)

Hi everyone,

Pleeeease can anyone help. This is my first time egg sharing and going crazy with everything that's going wrong! 

I d/regged by Prostap inj on 15th Jan. I went for a scan on 26th Jan and was told all ok, could start stimms as soon as recipient ready (should have been the next day). Wooo hoo, was well excited as you can imagine.

I kept calling clinic all the following week and they said my recipient wasn't ready.....her down regging hadn't worked properly, she needed more scans etc. But......today (a week later) I phoned clinic and they said she STILL hasn't had a bleed, I will have to wait til next Weds to start stimming!

That's nearly two weeks after my scan when I was meant to start! She said they could top up my d/r by nasal spray if I have to wait any longer but it's driving me NUTS!!!! Will the long wait mean I am less likely to respond to stimms? I already have highish FSH (9.5) which means they are doubling my dosage of stimms anyway. I was going to pay for ICSI due to DH immature sperm issues (sums him up...sorry hunny!) but don't want to fork out if the long wait for stimming means my chances are reduced.

Please can anyone help...........thanks!!


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hiya honey

I am really sorry to read that ur recipient isnt ready

I am not sure i can answer your questions honey 

but i would contact your clinic on monday and ask your questions they do have an obligation to answer any questions or concerns u may have

Sorry i cant be more helpful

Emxx


----------



## buzzbee (Nov 15, 2006)

Hi,

The same thing happended to me when I did egg sharing in Dec06. I had to wait 2 weeks for the recipient after being given the OK from my scan to start stimming. 
The cycle was unfortunately a BFN and this was one of the questions I had for the consultant when we had the IVF review session. He said that the longer period downregging didn't have any bearing on my response to the stimming drugs (but I was on the nasal spray - not injections - so I'd call your clinic and ask them)
Hope it all works out for you both -sending you lots of 

Donna.
xx


----------



## ebjones (Nov 16, 2005)

Thanks for your replies Em/Donna. I did actually phone consultant back this aft. and he said 'no, no, the wait won't affect anything', but I've just got this feeling...can't explain it...that the Prostap is wearing off already and VERY strong feeling that I'm gonna get a BFN anyway. Call it feminine intuition or something, but it usually turns out to be right when its something negative!

Sorry you got a BFN Donna...are you now on second cycle?


----------



## ebjones (Nov 16, 2005)

Hi Lou

Thanks for your reply hunni, that's reassuring to hear. I'm really sorry you m/c'd 3 times though....that must be so heartbreaking. Fingers xxxd for you this time and loads of babydust!

Love Elle x


----------



## ♥emmyloupink♥ (Mar 21, 2005)

him Elle, sorry haven't been in touch on the crm topic haven't had anything to report 
what a pooh about your recipient, 
i noticed from your post its *you * doing all the ringing to the clinic..i am having the same problems.---NO contact ---unless i ring them..for example it was only when i rang them a week ago they said very matter of factly 
''oh yes your bloods are fine..make an apt for your down reggen etc..''
wtf!!.. 
they should have rang me huh! its an agonising wait at the stage i am at so i can only imagine what your going through, 
i kinow its easy to keep saying be strong but really positive thinking and this board will keep u sane for a bit good luck xxxx emma xxx


----------



## ebjones (Nov 16, 2005)

Hiya CRM buddy (em)! How's your es cycle going? 

You got it right about chasing up - they said they'd let me know every time there was news but they HAVEN'T, there's me going out of my mind with worry but when I phone, there IS news I would have liked to know!

The annoying thing is, I've given up on the healthy eating now this wait has happened. I'm stuffin my little face with pizza, coke and chocs....so if it doesn't work my DH (and me) will be blaming it on my junk food habit!

Have you got appt for downreggin yet? I'm back at the clinic on Feb 14th (if I start stims this week)...if I've got good response that would be best Val's day present ever.

Does anyone else know of side effects of Prostap? I've broken out with itchy skin & spots (very attractive!) never had that before and it's driving me CRAZY!!! Also been bleeding on and off, would phone the clinic to tell them but am scared if I do they will stop my cycle....what a worrybrain.....

xxx


----------



## ♥emmyloupink♥ (Mar 21, 2005)

omg i am at clinic also feb 14 for my councillor apt and nurses consoltation etc woo hoo ,i know how you feel with healthy eating its getting really boring now..i am going out on fri and am having a few drinks with the girls as cutting out everyhing is a big pain the a**  
its such a shame your having a poo time im sure it will get better..as for the spots and dry skin..eeek hope none of thats coming my way when i start  only joking!! 
hope all the horrible things you are having to put up with goes soon xxxxx
take care 
emma x


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hiya honey

Just saw your message

I am d/r on zoladex which is practically same thing as prostap

and i am itchy and my skins gone really dry

I do know the itchiness is common with these drugs but not sure about the spots

Hope this helps a little

Em


----------



## ebjones (Nov 16, 2005)

Ahh......thanks girlies for putting my mind at rest. I'm not just scratching like a baboon for no reason then! People are starting to look at me a bit strangely at work - I feel like putting a sticker on my head saying "NOT CONTAGIOUS"!

Anyway, the good news is that (after a lot of chasing) I finally got the call back to say that I could start injections today......yippee!! tfft! My DH took great pleasure in doing the deed but it felt really sore afterwards.....don't know if it's 'cos I'm taking double dose or what, but I feel really uncomfortable and bloated already. ARRRGH is there no end to the worrying lol!

Em....how cool is that......your appt on 14th too...what time?! Have a nice time going out, ohhh wish I was, I miss my girly nights on the town.

Well I'm off now to get my spotty body in the bath!

Cheers everyone xx


----------



## ♥emmyloupink♥ (Mar 21, 2005)

enjoy your bath, i was gonna have one as hubby is driving me NUTS at the moment   but he jumped in it   my apt is at 11  with the councillor and 1 with the clinic what about you?, 
ill keep my eyes open for you and flash my bum at Mr yeongs so he is in a good mood for you   
its great (for me) to see how your TX is going as your a bit more ahead than me    
i cant wait for my girly night i don't really go out much so its a nice treat  
hope your  bloating goes down and all this fuss is a good sign of better things to come x   
emma x


----------

